# Uncomfortable in your own skin?



## Star Zero

I'm not really sure how to explain this, but i'll try my best.

Does anyone else feel as if they have to constantly adjust their face because it doesn't feel right? When i get anxious/am around a lot of people, or close to someone, my face stiffens and gets tight, i feel like i'm walking around with a suction cup on my face. I wish i could just feel comfortable in my own skin...i feel so ugly no matter what i do.

And it's not only the face, i constantly have to change my posture, i feel terribly uncomfortable standing still somewhere, especially if people can look at me for long moments of time. Today at work we gathered around for a meeting, and i stood first with my arms crossed, kept looking around, tilting my head, trying to relax my facial expression. Standing in front of all of my coworkers was torture. I'm just so over-aware of dumb [email protected]# and i drive myself crazy obsessing over every little thing. Like if my feet look big from a certain angle, how i believe i look fat when i'm not wearing a belt, i wish i could just...be.

I just wanted to get that off my chest, this has been going on for years!


----------



## Still Waters

I think I can relate-Everything feels magnified-I worry people are disgusted by the sight of my bitten nails,that I'm standing awkwardly,slumped or in some way positioned oddly. It's like I have to instruct myself to look calm,interested,happy or whatever expression is called for. The little director inside my head is calling all the shots-no wonder feel so wiped out after socializing. Everybody else has just been enjoying themselves while I've had to put on act after act in a one woman play.


----------



## odd_one_out

This is one of my biggest problems.


----------



## meepmeep

I can totally relate to this, because I feel like i'm self concious in every social situation,
I'm really uncomfortable in my own skin, I feel like adjusting my facial expression every second, and I just don't know where to look at, and I can't stand still in the same body language, it feels like i'm hyper all the time. Hyper isn't the right word, but I cannot better describe it. *your not alone*


----------



## nork123

> it feels like i'm hyper all the time. Hyper isn't the right word, but I cannot better describe it. *your not alone*


I think nervous energy is the word for it, I get it to, I always get really anxious about the way I look when I enter a room and don't know what to do with my hands and im always touching and adjusting my hair, face and neck. Another thing is if im in a small room with lots of people I just dont know where to look and I always catch eye contact with people then quickly divert my eyes, then get really worried about them thinking im weird


----------



## rockguitarist89

Just had this experience today while talking to representatives from companies at my university's career fair expo. Feels like my mouth goes numb, especially on the left side, and I feel really uncomfortable and start to try to switch positions and do anything I can to feel comfortable again.

Its so stupid and I don't understand why it happens. It is the most frustrating thing because when I'm not around anybody I feel fine and understand that its crazy how I get so anxious, but I just can't control it.


----------



## amene

Wow, not the only one..starting happening when I was 10 or 11..I hate it so much. I hope it gets better with everyone who feels this way.


----------



## FireSoks

Right here. I grow crazy stiff in uncomfortable situations. It even happens when walking or shopping. I don't know where to divert my eyes and I catch myself looking in glass or mirrors trying to make my face relax because I get these old lady lines on my forehead. Body language too. If I stay still for to long I feel awkward and like ppl are judging. Sucks


----------



## Drewsy

Always. I find myself wishing I could be someone else just so I don't have to always feel uncomfortable all the time. I agree with Roo here: Sucks.


----------



## willdill

i cant even look peoples in the eyes cause im sure their staring at my ****ing ugly face..........


----------



## Hello22

Ya i'm very uncomfortable in my own skin - i often feel like i'm standing awkard or something


----------



## Gheist067

*Just made an account*

I've been going through the same thing, even has a child I was never able to be comfortable with my self.To give some background of my self; I'm 25 years old, I've never had a girlfriend before. I've never really been comfortable with sexuality; I've been scared of my mind and my own-self for many years. I had a mildly normal child hood parents still together a supportive family. I went through a rough patch in my 20's; drugs, being arrested for a DUI, and doing some other stupid things which go with me to the grave; no I will not talk about them in any case. I would rather take my own life then access those memories, I have thought of suicide in the past, even made a plan when things get really bad in my life to kill my self. I don't plan on using the plan unless something really serious happens to me.

Emotions freak me out, when I was younger I was really emotional. I do have feelings for a friend of mine; we known each other for years now. But, she does deserve better then me i'm a selfish person in a lot of aspects. I'm gonna stop there since I don't want to ramble on like lunatic.


----------



## Cashew

I feel the exact same. Stupid tenseness.


----------



## trancewriter

*Know how you feel*

I deal with same issues...I feel as if my face gives away too much nervousness or fear. Especially my eyes, I don`t know what to look at walking down the street or down the aisles of a mall etc...I`m afraid that people will notice and think I`m a weirdo or whatever....constantly annoyed by this....


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

story of my life. *sigh*


----------



## laine73

I know EXACTLY how you feel! I was a hideously sickly looking kid, although my mother said different. LOL But don't they always! Anyway, I find myself imagining how other people perceive me when I am stared at in a negative way. I wonder what people think. I feel disgusted that I still crave superficial acceptance that really shouldn't matter. I guess it's my low self esteem.


----------



## Newlywed

*10 Helpful tips*

hi everyone, I have a step son with social anxiety and his habit is to sit in front of the computer for all of his waking hours playing a very complicated fantasy game which he gets upset with if something goes wrong.

He gets fed and clothed and has a roof over his head and does not work and is 23. He has social anxiety because he is fearful. Well, I think its a slow type of hell being too afraid to go out, to have fun, to talk to people. Everyone is actually fearful of something to some extent. Its allowing that fear to take control and keep you stuck and down that is most sinister. Facing that fear, no matter how uncomfortable gives you a little more strength and muscle power to deal with a challenge again. If you run away from it - its back and perhaps even worse.

So take note, if you allow your fears and negative feelings and habits to control you they will and you will not have quality of life that you deserve. If you challenge them and look them in they eye and say give me your worst. You will find they are paper tigers anyway. Fear of fear is worse than fear itself.

I found these top ten lessons learned on how to be comfortable in your own skin and I want to share them&#8230; Like any habit you need to practice and retrain your mind. Social anxiety is a paper tiger. Find some fun in life as its a long road in life and there is no other choice but get on board and enjoy the ride OR not. But not conquering your fears and staying stuck is no fun either so give it a go.

http://sourcesofinsight.com/top-10-ways-to-be-comfortable-in-your-own-skin/


----------



## nouseforaname

No, I feel this way too in social situations.
Especially feeling that my feet look big from certain angles!
I thought that was just me!


----------



## probably offline

I have the same problem.


----------



## Moceanu

How peculiar. I don't really feel like this, but I do mess with my hands nervously.

Does anyone do that?


----------



## LolaViola

I can relate. I'm so incredibly awkward with my face and body, especially when I'm around a group of people. I'm not sure where to look, how to stand, or what to do with my hands. I must look like such a weirdo. :|


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

I'm avoiding going downstairs right now because my step mothers friend just came over. I'm comfortably awkward to say the least. I can bare my own skin just not my mannerisms.


----------



## Muttluv

I've had that feeling for a long time. I think it's some kind of delusion. I go to therapy for it. It's called body dysmorphic disorder.


----------



## Claudia87

Oof, this thread. Even walking down the street I'm extremely uncomfortable. Like, what is an appropriate amount of swing in my arms as I walk? Do I look at the ground as I walk? And forget about it if someone's walking toward me. I'll try to avoid acknowledging them by acting like I'm busy picking cat hair or something off my shirt so I don't have to look at them. Haha.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

It puts the lotion on its skin, or else it gets the hose again. It puts the lotion in the basket.


----------



## BigMike123

*I totally understand...*

Aside from all these trolls out here wasting their own time, and ours, I have the same issue you have and I commend you for talking about it. First of all it takes guts to even talk about it even if it's online behind a user name, good job. I've suffered from this same issue since I was a teen, I'm 38 now, and it get's harder if you don't deal with it now. I know this post is ancient so I'll be brief and you can contact me if you'd like to talk further. GO SEE A THERAPIST. Immediately, and NOW! With the right support from friends or family or both you can get better, sort of. If you do something enough your mind remembers and so does your body and meds help too. Avoid narcotics or anything addictive as the withdrawal affects down the road might be worse than the original problem, and do your own exercises like breathing exercises and meditation. I hope this helps and I hope you understand that this could be a periodic illness or you could have it for ever so take it seriously and treat it like a pet, take care of it but don't kill it...I hope that makes sense.


----------

